# Texas bobcat



## Rick Carter (Aug 16, 2016)

Good spot patterns. Scott Davis


----------



## Cwb19 (Aug 16, 2016)

That's a real nice mount


----------



## Agent (Oct 20, 2016)

I once told a friend that I wanted to work with a bobcat skin.  He called me one day and was whispering. "Do you really want a bobcat?"  I told him that I did.  *BOOM* Still whispering, "I got you one."

I was so excited to get back to camp.  I pulled up and there it was, a beautiful bobcat.  I proceeded to start skinning.  The next thing I knew, my eyes were itching, I started sneezing, and I began having trouble breathing.  It seems that bobcats are indeed cats, and like other cats, they trigger cat allergies.  All the guys had a great laugh at that.  Needless to say, I never did anything with that skin.

Lesson learned.


----------

